# Cabo Fishing Outfits



## Spike Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

This is a pic i took of the famous arch. Its right out of the mouth of the marina in Cabo San Lucas. There is a beach a little off camera , to the right of the arch,that







is called "Lovers Beach". If you walk around the rocks to the other side, the much rougher Pacific side, its called "Divorce Beach". Lol good stuff


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow, good stuff and awesome pics! That's exactly what I'm looking for! Couple marlin and some dorado and I'd be in heaven. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Following Up - Cabo Booked June 1-9. Booked Renegade Mike for a Full Day - Only bummer is that just me and my brother in law now so gonna be a pricey day (But can't miss it). Also plan to do a Panga Day with SushiTime (Lower cost but gets me out). And, found a dude down there that rents you a 11' Surfcaster Rig for $30 for the week.....Going to chase Roosters & Jacks from the shore with 3' Plugs. Can't bloody wait! If anybody is going to happen to be down there that week hit me up as we will have room on both boats!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You might be able to find some other folks to share your charter with, once you get there. But that means you'll be taking turns with more people, which equals fighting fewer fish.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

That is very true, and they could be a PITA personality haha....like everything, likely the better experience going to cost you extra $$


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow....3 months makes a big difference in the world! Following up on my original post.....as of right now we are Booked for Cabo June 1st-9th.....but I have a bad feeling that it probably isn't going to happen. Clearly with everything happening with COVID. We already canceled our Easter Florida trip to my parents in Venice (Including the yearly charter my Pops and I do together, basically my favorite day of the year). There's very little chance that even if US is OK by June that MX will be....they aren't taking it very serious there yet which means likely worse problems by June time-frame (although I pray for that not to be the case) They say hindsight is 20/20, and so far 2020 blows! BOOOOOO C-19!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, Mexico and Brazilian Presidents basically told their Countries to just keep doing the things they were used to doing - live life as normal. Now MX is starting to take precautions, but it will definitely be too little/too late. They can look to Italy, and maybe the US to see what they can expect in the coming months. 

https://www.azcentral.com/story/opi...alizing-covid-19-mexico-impact-us/2913943001/

Good luck with your trip. No fish are worth dying for.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Agree with your last comment, fish will be there later (probably more so after all this). 

My FIL lives in MX City and have Brazilian Brothers (not blood but my bros) so definitely have been aware of the administration's actions in both countries. Hoping they come around soon. The potential tragedy in both countries could be exponential. If you've ever been to a favela you would agree for sure.

I hope we all fight together to beat this! Stay healthy all!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Whelp....here we are 20 months later after I originally posted and we are finally taking our Cabo Trip in Aug 2021 - 2 weeks out and pretty pumped. Unfortunately couldn't get Renegade Mike Booked as he is having boat work done but going with his recommendation. 8 hr trip on the 16th planned right now. I have a shore fishing rod lined up out of Jansen's new shop in SJ del Cabo as well to try my hand at some morning Roosters/Jacks. Likely I'll also mull around the SJC Marina one morning too to try to get on a smaller panga at a reasonable price. Hope to post some good pics in 3 weeks or so!


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 14, 2018)

Awesome! Good luck, and make sure to post up some righteous pics!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You can charter a Panga pretty cheap, and fish nearshore waters for Roosters, Jacks, and possibly some Mahi.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Fishndude said:


> You can charter a Panga pretty cheap, and fish nearshore waters for Roosters, Jacks, and possibly some Mahi.


Thanks Dude, I plan on getting a 10' rod for shore fishing and some of the 2/3oz cabo killer lures to whip from shore. Jansen told me 10' is sufficient for the area we are staying (San Jose)...would love to get on a rooster or 2...either way i plan on getting up early every morn and enjoying the early morning surf and relaxation


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Currently on runway in SJD heading home. Was a great family trip with some fishing in there. Did 1 charter out of CSL Marina..tough one. 7 hrs of trolling with little action (like very little). Ended day with about 20 triggers when I finally got fed up and asked them to change it up. 3 days later did a panga by myself w a capt named Pancho. Had a blast with bonito, yellowfin, and couple dorado. Actually preferred the much cheaper 6 hr panga ride. Every capt and boat talking about the current this week being stronger than normal so kind of unlucky there for me. Oh well...next time hopefully for the pelagic. I tried luck from shore bunch with a 12 ft rod but only picked up 1 decent Jack and no Roosters. 

The tuna and mahi was delicious as expected. Did sashima, cerviche and seared. The trigger..maybe the best saltwater fish I've had!!! Very surprised there. I've caught in Fla but never in season. See ya soon Cabo!!























Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

